# Lycramobile



## partnership (4 Oct 2012)

Anyone use these or know anything about them.  Their bundles seem very reasonable.


----------



## vandriver (4 Oct 2012)

Seeing as you couldnt stretch to a link,here's one
http://lycamobile.ie/


----------



## mathepac (5 Oct 2012)

vandriver said:


> Seeing as you *couldnt stretch* to a link,here's one ...


  Eggsellent! Lycra - stretch


----------

